
How to Invent the Future II – Alan Kay - thatcat
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIR6Rmhm3To
======
tim333
I'm a bit skeptical of his implication that Xerox Parc created the computer
industry in the sense that it wouldn't have happened otherwise. By investing
millions in advanced systems they were able to invent the stuff a few years
ahead of hackers with less resources but it seems to me most of it would have
happened anyhow when the hardware got cheap enough.

Similarly with the modern rush towards AI, everyone pretty much can see it's
going to happen but the likes of DeepMind with millions in funding and many of
the brightest will probably get there first but progress there will happen
with or without them.

~~~
Cypheroptik
Everything would have happened eventually. But it's the first to invent that
counts... And, Xerox PARC is responsible for inventing the core tenets of
computing. Yes, there would have been a Facebook eventually even without Mark
Zuckerberg!

------
thatcat
This is part of the Stanford start-up course
[https://blog.ycombinator.com/author/y-combinator/](https://blog.ycombinator.com/author/y-combinator/)

